# Big buck competition



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Alright Forum members! I am going to hold a big buck competition this year! This big buck competition is exclusive to utahwildlife.net members only. Competition Rules are as follows:

1. All registrants must have a general archery, general muzzleloader, or general season buck tag (limited entry, and cwmu excluded)
2. October 30th is the last day to submit an animal for entry. (extended archery hunters must harvest their animal by this date to be included)
3. All animals must be legally harvested using legal techniques and during the legal perameters of each specific tag. 
4. Photographs submitted must have either an accurate date in the picture or sign or placard with the date included. (under the circumstance that neither are available hunters can display a 2-0 with their fingers to signify that the animal was harvested this year)
5. Tag must be a Utah resident tag. 
6. Participants must be registered by October 30th. 
7. The winning participant must be willing to display his picture with his buck on this forum. (does not need to be tied to his forum name if desired)

I have been a forum member since 2007. I just recently started an insurance practice in Bountiful Utah. I am paying a $500.00 (state maximum) Cash reward to the winner of the big buck competition in exchange for your contact information to give you an insurance quote. Registrants for the big buck competition must allow me to contact them and produce an insurance quote. (you are not obligated to use me as your insurance provider) Insurance agents (career) are not excluded from this competition but must also include contact information for business purposes. It will be a pleasure to get to know some of you members in person. Feel free to PM me with your contact information for registration or to post any questions below. I am not sure how many people will register for this event, but I have held competitions with similar compensation that have been rewarded to hunters yeilding deer with only 2 points. Under the circumstance that participation is over 100 people for this event I will also include some drawings with prize give aways. I would greatly appreciate the business and it is in my best interest to insure those who share similar interests.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

What kind of insurance?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow.

I thought the Epek boys were screwed up. But this takes it to a whole nuther level of ****edupedness.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I thought the Epek boys were screwed up.


What's yer problem Finn? :?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it's a cool thing to do. How are you going to judge the bucks?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Cant blame the guy for trying to make a living. If you don't like it, don't sign up. Pretty simple really.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Can I sign up for my Dad I don't have a tag but my dad does.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I thought the Epek boys were screwed up.
> 
> 
> What's yer problem Finn? :?


That was my thought?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Bugchuker, I do all lines of insurance. Home,auto,commercial,life and health. No one is obligated to do business with me. 

Finn, Epek Broadheads are the Bomb! You can't deny that. I am happy to enter you into the competition for the pleasure of just meeting you. Let's do lunch. We don't even have to talk insurance. 

Tex, If I get enough participants it would be awesome to use you to produce a mount for our winner as well. I hear you do some amazing work. 

Ridgetop, The formula is width+height and in the event of a tie points will be factored in. So a 30" 2 point could potentially win the competition. 

Royal, Of course you can sign up for your dad just shoot me a PM.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Last time I checked, Tex only does birds, and fish(not sure if he still does fish).


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The very second I got done reading this I knew you were going to get flamed. I'm a little surprised it was Finn, that did it. I like the way you handled it. Sounds fun to me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > > I thought the Epek boys were screwed up.
> ...


*"He's an old hippie and he don't know what to do, should he hang on to the old, should he grab on to the new. He's an old hippie this new life is just a bust, he aint tryin to please nobody, he's just tryin real hard to adjust...."*


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

katorade said:


> Last time I checked, Tex only does birds, and fish(not sure if he still does fish).


Ya, I'm a bird guy most the time. I do some high end fish and my own big game. I would consider doing the deer for this contest, but I would need my corn buttered pretty good. _(O)_

Elk22 is a sharp taxi guy himself. He's got a whole house full of his own mounts. If he would just get off his lazy "A" and apply himself he could make a good living at it. But for right now I guess he'd rather clean dead body grease out of floorboards...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> Registrants for the big buck competition must allow me to contact them and produce an insurance quote.


That's entrepreneurism at at it's best. No problem there. I've seen the EPEK guys using this forum to plug thier heads for quite a while and nobody says a thing. They're just being smart marketers. Nambaster, I've owned a few businesses of my own and I know you never know when your next big flush of customers will come from. I had the Boy Scouts of America order 40 youth longbow because of a post I made on a forum one time. I had a guy I ran into on a hunt start ordering stuff from my hunting catalog for his store. I had a banner outside some of my SnoShacks that said " FREE SMALL SHAVED ICE TO CONSTRUCTION WORKERS THIS WEEK". They became my best costomers for the rest of the summers. Keep doing what your doing.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks longbow. Every company broadcasts you could save xxx amount of money. Which doesn't really get a strong response. I am saying you could win a big buck competition with few competitors and you would know the exact amount that you could be saving prior to switching and make the decision for yourself.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds good! How do we sign up? Just say that we are in?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmmm this sounds fun but I have to worry about killing something period and whether it is big or not will be pretty secondary.....

If I do kill a decent buck, I've still go till the 30th of October to sign up and submit the critter right?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I love your confidence Riverrat! I doubt your buck even has to be decent. At this point I have one registrant. Is it really that inconvenient to register? Just a warning though I will be out hunting myself up until the end of the general season and then I plan on being back in the office on the 27th. So you do have 3 days to register prior if you really want to kill my business and minimize my production.  This money is just out of my pocket and I figured I would rather tell everyone up front that their contact information is being used for my personal business rather than selling it on the internet like all the other prize giveaways.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

how bout if I just want to win period...keep your money and your insurance stuff...I've got USAA so I don't really pay attention to credit card offers, insurance comercials, or any other offer. Good luck with your business however!
I should have mine submitted by umm...11:31am on Saturday...then you can tell me I'm the winner...sound good?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Stablebuck... I'm not going to lie if you are with USAA and in the military with a high rank you are amongst the elite. They offer rates that I can't beat. Just send me your contact info and I will register you. Like I said on the insurance stuff your not obligated you use me but you do have to register. If you are not in the military and with USAA we are still pretty competative.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with this. Hes not holding a gun to our heads telling us to sign with his insurance. :lol: 


I'm in!

I'll register later, i promise.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

I love your marketing and promotion strategy. It is very unique and very forthcoming and honest. Reading your rules you state that to be eligible you have to have a general season in one of the respected deer hunts; however, I am a dedicated hunter and can hunt all three seasons. Am I still qualified even though I am able to hunt all seasons? If I still qualify, consider me in! Ill even register with you as soon as I read your post that says I am in.

thanks for the great promotion...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That's right as long as your tag that you use to harvest your buck is an over the counter tag then you are qualified. Just send me your contact information and you are officially registered. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

It is a draw tag because it is for the dedicated hunter program. You have to draw to get into the program and it cannot be bought over the counter. So, I guess this would disqualify me then


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It sounds like he is saying no limited entry tags.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The only exclusion is for limited entry tags and CWMU tags. If your tag is neither than you are qualified to participate even if you are a dedicted hunter. I just wanted to thank the 5 forum members that have registered so far. I greatly appreciate your support and look forward to seeing your buck$..... I mean doe (dough)....  ha ha just kidding this is just a method for me to generate leads. Send me a referral if you don't want to sign up yourself and I will add you to my list. It would also be a pleasure to meet some of you as well.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in. What is the harm in seeking a little business from like minded individuals. Or giving your business to like minded individuals. I would much rather have you Nambuster get a share of my premiums than some wolf loving PETA supporting 22 year old phone jockey that thinks Central Park is great wilderness area. :roll:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Man now I wish that I had applied for a deer tag. I got turned off because of the shortened seasons and went with only elk this year.  Not that I would have won anyway.



2litl2l8 said:


> some wolf loving PETA supporting 22 year old phone jockey that thinks Central Park is great wilderness area. :roll:


 -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hunting contests are just another example of what's wrong with hunting today, it's now all about the inches :evil: , thanks, but no thanks. :!: 

Besides being a higher ranked military member, I've been with Geico for over 16 years, I check rates every year, no one even comes close anymore. 8)


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> The only exclusion is for limited entry tags and CWMU tags. If your tag is neither than you are qualified to participate even if you are a dedicted hunter. I just wanted to thank the 5 forum members that have registered so far. I greatly appreciate your support and look forward to seeing your buck$..... I mean doe (dough)....  ha ha just kidding this is just a method for me to generate leads. Send me a referral if you don't want to sign up yourself and I will add you to my list. It would also be a pleasure to meet some of you as well.


Ok, Now this is clear enough for me to give you my info I have to warn you guys though, after reading the thread on the LE book cliffs unit, I have this one in the bag :twisted: I couldn't believe what people considered trophy animals on that thread. To each their own, I guess..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I think this is an awesome idea!! I didnt draw a thing this year...  I look forward to the results though. Keep us updated and awesome marketing! I hope to do insurance when I graduate by the way.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> Hunting contests are just another example of what's wrong with hunting today, it's now all about the inches :evil: , thanks, but no thanks. :!:
> 
> Besides being a higher ranked military member, I've been with Geico for over 16 years, I check rates every year, no one even comes close anymore. 8)


Mojo, I wouldn't say it is all about the inches, but, inches have a lot to do with it. Let me illustrate my point. If you have 1000 hunters on a buck deer hunt and they have two bucks standing broadside at 30 yards- one an old forked horn that is digressing and never had an impressive rack, and one a monster buck that anyone would consider a trophy, 999.99999 of the people would take the monster buck. Does this make it all about inches? I guess one could look at it that way but I would go a bit further and determine that answer after looking at all of the other elements. Does he have family and friends with him that he is sharing memories with? Did he practice to make a clean, ethical shot and end the animals life quickly? Did he properly take care of all edible meet and make the most use of it, without waste?

I feel that all of this goes into a hunt, not just inches. I am a trophy hunter, therefore, I look for trophy's. Everyone's versions of a trophy is different. One may be the youngest freshest doe deer that has been feeding on alph-alpha (did I spell that correctly?) and another trophy may be a 180 class mule deer. Personally, I say, to each their own!

Contest bring people together, which in my opinion, is a good thing if done the right way.

Please do not accept this as a flame because it was not intended to be. I value your opinion and was just offering mine.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

+1


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Troutsman said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hunting contests are just another example of what's wrong with hunting today, it's now all about the inches :evil: , thanks, but no thanks. :!:
> ...


 no  But good points.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's alfalfa.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would add one more rule into your competition. I like that you stated that it cannot be a limited entry or CWMU unit, and it has to be in Utah. I think that you must also submit a picture of your tag showing the unit you were in. You do not need to show your name on the tag or personal information, but show what unit it was in. This will not give away any honey holes and what not, as it should read either Northern, Northeastern, Southern, Southeastern, or Central. I only say this because how do we know that the picture of the winner with their buck was actually taken in a general area and in Utah?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for your input sharpshooter. I will definitely be examining the winning buck in person. A field photo with evidence that the animal was in fact harvested this year will suffice for entry, validation will occur when a winner is chosen in order to verify that the tag was in fact a valid general season tag. Announcing the general unit will be of the discretion of the forum winner which most likely will be revealed.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This is all fine and dandy but I have just read 4 pages and not ONCE did Finn get back on and explain why he is calling Greg, Darrin or myself out. Sorry but I am scratching my head on that one. Very random!
Great idea on the big buckie contest. I hate however to take your money.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> This is all fine and dandy but I have just read 4 pages and not ONCE did Finn get back on and explain why he is calling Greg, Darrin or myself out. Sorry but I am scratching my head on that one. Very random!
> Great idea on the big buckie contest. I hate however to take your money.


Man, for some reason that guy really does hate you guys. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I doubt Finn hates anyone. may just disagree with them, but hate is far out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I doubt Finn hates anyone. may just disagree with them, but hate is far out.


Nooooo! Don't argue with me **** it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> This is all fine and dandy but I have just read 4 pages and not ONCE did Finn get back on and explain why he is calling Greg, Darrin or myself out. Sorry but I am scratching my head on that one. Very random!
> Great idea on the big buckie contest. I hate however to take your money.


Could be that Finn is planning to secretly register for the contest and just made that comment to get you off your game before the bow hunt. It appears it may be working! :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think the problem with Finn lies with self promotion on this forum. I don't think It's anything personal with anybody. But, like me, he's just old and crotchety so who could blame him for being a sour puss. I guess that's what I've always liked about the grouch.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

I only do competitions with CPCU holders. -/|\-


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to win- except I'm no longer a resident : (


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey I just wanted to say thanks for all those who have registered so far. I have 11 people registered and I haven't taken the heat that I was expecting to take. Are 11 people worth the $500.00 that I am putting into this? Sure! Perhaps I will be able to produce a buck bigger than everyone else... So far we have 3 dedicated hunters, 3 archery tag holders, 2 muzzloaders and 3 general season rifle hunters. My up front approach has definitely had an impact on the amount of people joining this, but it has produced the results that I would expect. 

Hopefully there are no hard feelings and finn, you are more then welcome to join without doing any business with me. If an insurance quote is too much for you just shoot me a P.M. anyways. I'd love to just see the bucks entered into this.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Just read the thread, sounds like a constructive way to earn buiseness and have fun doing it. Nambaster is an honest down to earth guy. However, anyone who enters this competition does not have to worry about Doug winning, I hear he's a softy for 2 points on the opener!! :lol:


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

greatwhitehunter said:


> Just read the thread, sounds like a constructive way to earn buiseness and have fun doing it. Nambaster is an honest down to earth guy. However, anyone who enters this competition does not have to worry about Doug winning, I hear he's a softy for 2 points on the opener!! :lol:


Well that explains why he has went with total height + total width :lol: That way if he shoots his two point and it is 30" wide and 24 inches tall he can still win


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Naw, he still doesn't stand a chance, Almost all the deer I have shot have stood at least 36" or so at the shoulder. So I got him on height. And width, well, if you break their legs after you shoot em' and measure the width of their stance, I'm sure I could take him out of the competition with just a doe!! :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

When is the deadline to sign up again? I will be collecting the $500 this year


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Coyoteslayer, I will let you come over after the competition and see what the 500.00 looks like in my hand. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hahaha, well I will let you come and see the buck that stole the $500.00 from your hands. :mrgreen: :O•-: :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Well gentlemen, I think I have this one in the bag. After my scouting trip with my bow  I have located 4 shooter bucks on my mountain that will go well over 180". I spent Saturday on my mountain in the down pour and counted 17 bucks and 2 does. I love being above 10k feet.. Of the 17, 9 of them were 4 points or better with the smallest just under approximately 20" (Judging from there ears being 22" - 24" wide) and the biggest spreading 3 - 4" past his ears on each side. Now I just need to get the bow hunt over with so I can reach out and touch them with something with more range. Big bucks = smarter then me with a bow in my hands  

Well, good luck to everyone else out there joining the competition.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Troutman, I hope you don't plan on shooting one of those bucks you described or you will lose. I'm just tell you that right now. 

I also love the words..."My Mountain" Utard words -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer, they aint banned you yet?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Why would they ban me? :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hear rumors. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well those rumors aren't true obviously.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> Troutman, I hope you don't plan on shooting one of those bucks you described or you will lose. I'm just tell you that right now.
> 
> I also love the words..."My Mountain" Utard words -_O- -_O- -_O-


No really, my family owns the land that makes up the mountain which I am partial owners of :mrgreen:

OK, I am busted, I was so concise as to not tell of my location I had no idea I was making an ass out of myself my calling it "my mountain". That is definitely a Utard comment 

The mountain is not mine, it is all of ours  I will share it if I see you down there..

definitely


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Coyote slayer, If yoyu are so confident you are going to win go ahead and register. I am not going to be surprised when only a few 18" 3x4's come in because everyone decided to save their tag. This year could be pretty interesting with a 5 day hunt.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

*First Entry of the Big buck competition*

Not a big one, and I know that I didn't set the bar very high.



















He is a 2x3 and I have no measurements on the deer as of yet. Now I can concentrate on LE ELk

Jesse


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't compete with you guys because I have an LE tag, but Dr. Death has set a pretty high mark for you guys. Good luck to all!


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice buck, Dr. Death! That is a perfect management buck to take out of the gene pool...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Well I've signed up. Hopefully one of my big 3 points can win.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Thus.. far Dr_death has it.... My tag is a general northern tag and I have been watching a decent 4 point.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't worry about Nambaster, He'll pass on that 4 point just to tip over a dink 2 point! He doesn't like taking 4 points because then he can't collect their antlers in the spring. :lol:


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

*California Hunters Deer*

I'd like to submit this as a California or New York hunters (deer)  
I shot this bull Monday night. We called him out of the wallow and he came running to the call and I shot him at 20 yards. I am extremely happy with him and the hunt. A big thanks to Ryan Nelson for the great calling and help.

Gross score 323 2/8ths


























*TAK* I know the bar is not set very high for you gun hunters. Good Luck to all with tags!!!!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

That is sweet, congrats!!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That bull looks a lot bigger than a 320 bull. Looks like you are going to have a full freezer this year!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Bull, what broad head was he shot with and is that an entrance hole or exit hole?


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Nambaster,
You have probably already done your research, and checked into the compliance regulations with the State Department of Insurance on this contest. I know there are specific rules that govern what is allowed and the dollar amounts that can be spent on things like lunches and contests etc.. You are probably fine, and you have probably already done your background before you posted this on the web. Just don't want anyone to get in a situation with the State.. Might not hurt to mention what company you represent too. Might help with the contestants wanting a quote.

Best of Luck with the contest, and the business.. KattKrapp


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Guys,
If you have a Utah deer tag, you ought to be a part of this. I certainly didn't mean to shed any kind of negative light on the contest. It is completely legitimate, and Nambaster has done his research as the sponsor of this event. If you do get lucky enough to see a big old buck, you might as well get lucky twice, and win the $500.00.

Good luck to all, and be safe out there. KattSkatt


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey KattTraxx I appreciate the positive input. 
500.00 is the maximum 
the competition does not count as rebating. Thus far I only have 12 entrants. So if anyone is considering registering I would love to get some business out of this.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i work in insurance myself and this is legal, no laws are being broke! good on you Nambaster. Good luck with your business.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Well Namba, you found that 30 inch wide 2 point yet to secure the contest??


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I found a 1x2 actually but the spike side goes horizontal from the bucks head making him about 18" wide.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

So Nambaster, since we're in the proccess of insuring my truck and house, do I get some bonus point added to any buck I enter in your contest? Seems only fair. :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dr_Death, that bull's all muddy, contaminated so to speak. Plus it has a big gapping hole right through the middle of it. You better bring him to my house and I'll dispose of him properly. (Man I love elk meat!). 

Congrates on a fine bull. You did good!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you have to register for the contest before you kill your deer?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

SVMoose. You never have to do anything. But it sure would be nice to be able to get some business from this. 

Hey longbow I have a cow and a spike tag. Hopefully I should have some elk meet to spare.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Congradulations to Dank80 with his first buck ever winning the big buck competition. I appreciate everyone who participated.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Do we get to see pictures of the winning trophy?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Indeed.... Here she is viewtopic.php?f=8&t=28894


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't think there's any question that this buck wins the big buck contest. What a brute!


----------

